

No 'Fairy Dust' for Yahoo Turnaround - razin
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703743504575493973693200434.html

======
protomyth
"Apple's stock-market capitalization was "dead a— flat" for a number of years
after Mr. Jobs returned in 1997" - She has been at the helm 20 months.

    
    
      Date                  AAPL Share Price
      Jul 9, 1997       3.42
      Jul 9, 1998       7.92
      Mar 9, 1999       8.53   -- 20 months
      Jul 9, 1999      13.91
      Jul 9, 2000      27.22

------
mMark
\---- Ms. Bartz also said the company is working closely with advertisers on
developing new ad formats. She added that Apple currently "has this obnoxious
control" over what kind of ads and content can appear on some of its devices,
but it "won't last," suggesting that advertisers don't want to be told what
their ads should look like. ----

bazinga!

